# Our Daisy is gone



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

This past weekend Daisy was more tired then usual. On Sunday she fell on the deck and then came down stairs to our screen room and fell again , I brought her into our basement and she curled up on her bed. She was very weak. On Monday she seemed better. Called vet made appt for tommorrow. Today she collasped coming up our little hill in the backyard. We had to bring the truck back to get her and we used one of her blankets to put her in the truck. We went to the ER vet and after blood work and xrays a tumor on her heart was found and she was anemic. She was so weak and could hardly walk but tried to barrel into the room and get under the exam table. She went to the bridge where she is w/ Dodger and my heart is breaking and Lucky is looking for her. I expected a slow slide due to DM but this vet thinks that the tumour was probably causing the weakness . I kissed her goodbye. Daisy ,baby boo you were stubborn and valiant and tough as well as the sweetest GSD Ive ever met. You saved my life several times and were my friend ,protector and my love. God Speed sweet girl.


----------



## onyx'girl

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you'll comfort Lucky and he will give you support while you both go thru this horrible time. 
She was lucky to have you as her friend, protector and love....I bet you saved her life as many times as she did yours. Run free Daisy :halogsd:


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry  :rip: Daisy...Im sure no words can really help with how you are feeling right now, but Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## msvette2u

I am so very sorry...Rest in Peace, Daisy...


----------



## Bear GSD

Oh no! I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Daisy. I am glad that you were there with her in the end.


----------



## KatsMuse

I'm so sorry for your loss...

:rip: Daisy


----------



## ksotto333

Oh, I am so sorry to hear of your loss...sounds like you both had a wonderful life together..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks every body.I think right now Im in shock, Its hard to imagine Daisy's gone.Im looking at her pink leash and pink dog and Im waiting for her to nudge me or go to the pantry, Im kind of numb. I think Im gonna go stare at the sky and go to bed praying i wake up and she's there.


----------



## katdog5911

So sorry about your loss. There are no words. The fur babies become a part of us. She will always be with you in your heart and memories....


----------



## m1953

I am also very sorry.. I am sure Daisey knew what a wonderful life you provider for her.


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## NWHeather

I'm so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## Nikitta

It never gets any easier but look at it this way--You were privileged to know such a wonderful soul and she , I'm sure she feels the same about you. She's waiting for you on the other side in no pain; watching for her Mom some day. Go with God sweet Daisy.


----------



## GatorDog

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NancyJ

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## juliejujubean

i am so terribly sorry for your loss. i pray for you in your time of need. Rest in peace sweet daisy.


----------



## breyer08

So very sorry for your loss. She sounds like a wonderful girl and beautiful member of your family.


----------



## chloesmama2

so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Stosh

Daisy was well loved and will always be with you. There aren't enough tears to mourn such a cherished friend


----------



## Midnight12

So sorry for your loss, its so heart breaking when they leave us


----------



## LifeofRiley

Your words are a beautiful tribute to your dog. I have found that the only difficult thing about bringing a pet into one's life, and heart, is knowing that they will likely pass first. My thoughts are with you. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zeeva

oh no!!! we are here for you, as you have been for us. you are one of my most favorites on here. i'm so sorry for your loss. i will pray for you. my best wishes go out to you. all my best thoughts. everything i can convey in a few short sentences on here...


----------



## CarrieJ

I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs and cookies for Lucky*


----------



## katieliz

d&l's mom, i'm so sorry for the loss of your special girl, bless her heart. the line between here and there is very thin, and her energy will always be with you...in your heart and in your mind. it's such a shock tho, when their physical presence is suddenly gone. take care, many blessings.


----------



## llombardo

I am so sorry. May Daisy rest in peace.


----------



## CeCe

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## kam214

These threads always make me re-live the utter heartbreak of losing a wonderful dog. I am so, so sorry for your loss...it is going to take a lot of strength to get through this and Lucky will be your biggest comfort right now. You two need each other. Your Daisy girl is at the Bridge with all of our loved and cherished companions of past.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am so very sorry....


----------



## shepherdmom

I am so sorry!


----------



## RocketDog

My sincerest condolences. Just like my old lab-- time is the only thing that wil slowly heal your heart; but how boring our hearts would be without the beautiful landscape our scars combine to make.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry for your loss, it sounds like another hemangiosarcoma. Losing one suddenly is so hard. You gave each other love and wonderful memories.
Run free sweet Daisy, with all the wonderful furkids waiting for us out there.


----------



## wolfstraum

Very sorry for your loss...run free and happy at the Bridge Daisy!

<<hugs>>

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also am so very very sorry for your loss


----------



## LaRen616

I am so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Daisy.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So sorry for the loss of your precious Daisy, run free beautful girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## Lilie

May you find peace in knowing that you made your beloved Daisy happy every day of her life, and that she waits for you at the bridge. Big hugs to you.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free beautiful Daisy.


----------



## kiya

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GatorBytes

Death holds a feeling no one can heal
Love holds a memory no one can steal

:hugs:Big hugs


----------



## Jax08

I"m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks everybody. This is the first time in 15 years i have fed only one dog in the am. Her collar is on our dr table and I want to post pics so people can see her as a puppy but her picture are on polaroids, I also cant look now . Her paw print is in our chiana cabiney and her fur is still on the floor . Just when i think that Im ok I see something else. Im still struck by the thought that she had a tumor but we thought it was dysplacia and DM . The ER vet thinks she was not getting enough circulation and it was weakness due to that causing the weakness in the rear legs. Her last blood panel was all ok . I feel I really missed this diagnosis and I may have pushed to hard. We went walking in the park and she was ok and then very weak. I feel like an idiot but walking is part of the DM treatmnet so they dont lose muscle mass . Im home for the morning as my clients dont need a counselor who is in tears,especially as my office is filled with her pictures.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I am so sorry. ((((HUGS)))))


Run free Daisy girl.


----------



## peep_216

Do not pity the dead, pity the living. And above all those who lived without love. 
If you did the best you could for her, and loved her. She had a great life. Don't blame yourself, you did the best you could.


----------



## jang

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks everybody. This is the first time in 15 years i have fed only one dog in the am. Her collar is on our dr table and I want to post pics so people can see her as a puppy but her picture are on polaroids, I also cant look now . Her paw print is in our chiana cabiney and her fur is still on the floor . Just when i think that Im ok I see something else. Im still struck by the thought that she had a tumor but we thought it was dysplacia and DM . The ER vet thinks she was not getting enough circulation and it was weakness due to that causing the weakness in the rear legs. Her last blood panel was all ok . I feel I really missed this diagnosis and I may have pushed to hard. We went walking in the park and she was ok and then very weak. I feel like an idiot but walking is part of the DM treatmnet so they dont lose muscle mass . Im home for the morning as my clients dont need a counselor who is in tears,especially as my office is filled with her pictures.


You can't have known--you were doing what you believed was the best for Daisey..YOU ARE A GREAT MOM and gave her so much love..I am sorry for your loss..


----------



## Remo

Don't blame yourself - hemangiosarcoma is a hideous disease that has taken so many of our beloved dogs away from us. It is a silent, sneaky killer that is almost impossible to anticipate. 

Your love for Daisy is very clear - take comfort knowing that she knew how much you loved her. 

The only negative aspect of being owned by a dog is when you lose one. Especially so when it happens so unexpectedly. 

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## mcbrelle

"Don't cry because its over. Smile because it happened." - Dr. Seuss

Sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy to say goodbye. Daisy was a lucky dog to get to be with you!


----------



## myshepharley

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Daisy


----------



## Caledon

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## KZoppa

I'm so sorry


----------



## GSDLoverII

Zeeva said:


> oh no!!! we are here for you, as you have been for us. you are one of my most favorites on here. i'm so sorry for your loss. i will pray for you. my best wishes go out to you. all my best thoughts. everything i can convey in a few short sentences on here...


I am so sorry your Daisy is gone.
Godspeed girl...you will be in good company up there. {hugs to you} 


What Zeeva posted, That goes for me too.
You were there for me during the darkest part of my life, with all of my dogs...and I thank you. It meant more to me than you will ever know. You are one of my favorites on here too. I will say a prayer for Daisy and your family. I feel your pain. With Deepest Sympathy.
Brigitte


----------



## Courtney

Daisy..what a pretty name for a beautiful & honored GSD.

I'm so sorry for your loss. We bond so deeply with these brave souls.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I thought Id post a favorite picture ,its on dogbook but maybe in our album here. It shows Daisy at age 6,fat but still raising heck and using the tops of furniture like a cat. To everyone here thank you . GSD Lover,Zeeva all of you Thanks for your support . I thank God for you guys cause not as many people understand the loss of a furkid.I would thank each of you but I still cant multi quote and Im not really up to acquiring that skill today. This forum means alot to me. My hubby started reading the thread but it was just a little too soon for him.


----------



## GSDLoverII

It sounds like Daisy had hemangiosarcoma of the heart. That is the same thing Kaiser had. Weakness and heavy breathing. We took him to emergency and they found the tumor on his heart. They put a window in the sac around the heart so the tumor which started bleeding could drain and his heart could beat. The tumor stopped bleeding and he went on chemo, but he only lasted a few more months. You know the story because you were right there supporting me every step of the way. If it was hemangiosarcoma, there is not much you can do. She would have died even with the treatment. 
She had a wonderful life with you and she was very loved. She was a very lucky girl and you were lucky to have her. 
You will see her again just as I will see my pups again. 
I am so sorry. 
R.I.P. Daisy


----------



## GSDLoverII

Btw, Kaiser was stumbling quite a bit toward the very end.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

I wish I had something to say that would bring you both comfort. Sadly, there are too many of on the forum who have lost our furbabies to the same illness. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Scarlettsmom said:


> I wish I had something to say that would bring you both comfort. Sadly, there are too many of on the forum who have lost our furbabies to the same illness. My thoughts are with you both.


Thank you and I am sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy

SO sorry for your loss! It's so sweet that even until thier last breathe they try to stay strong for US... not themselves. The most selfless being on Earth. She's so lucky to have had someone who will miss her so much.


----------



## Jersey 2012

Sorry for your loss, RIP in Daisy. :gsdhead:


----------



## sitstay

I am so sorry for your loss. We never have enough time with them. 
Sheilah


----------



## selzer

I am really sorry.


----------



## sitstay

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I feel I really missed this diagnosis and I may have pushed to hard.


Please, please don't blame yourself. I lost my 8.5 year old GSD on Memorial Day weekend. His death was also caused by a tumor (on his pericardium). My dog was literally playing fetch and then dead 30 minutes later. We had no idea he had a tumor, had no idea he was sick at all. It took a necropsy to determine his cause of death.

The questioning and second guessing come with the territory I think, when a death is this sudden. "What could I have done differently"? "I just wish that I had known, because I would have moved heaven and earth to provide treatment". It plays on an endless loop, doesn't it? With jolts of horrified reality when you realize that your dog is gone just that quickly.

Hermangiosarcoma is fatal. Extensive treatment might have bought a few weeks, but it might not have. These tumors grow so quickly, and are so invasive, that there are no real chances for saving a life by the time they show up on diagnostic tests.

Nothing can help alleviate your shock and grief right now. I know what this feels like. But please don't take on the added burden of guilt for not catching it sooner. It is my understanding that by the time there is something there to catch, it is already too late. I felt horrible that my Jackson had been playing with the kids just before he collapsed. I thought that had been what pushed him over the edge, caused the tumor to burst. The vet asked me if he had been having fun, and when I said that he had been having a blast, she patted me on the back and said that there are worse ways to go and that playing would not have caused it to happen. I am sure a walk in the park was just as much a positive for your Daisy as fetch was for my Jackson. 
Sheilah


----------



## jprice103

My deepest sympathies go to you and your family! I, too, just recently lost a beloved pet, and it is SO hard! It has been over a month now, and I'm still waiting for a day without tears! RIP Daisy!


----------



## shilohsmom

I am so very saddened to hear of the loss of your little girl. Oh my, I'm not over here often but something just told me I should check the boards. Perhaps it was the extra brightness of the sky last night with that extra star shinning down that caught my attention. When I saw the subject I so hoped it wasn't your girl Daisy. I know how loved and cared for she was and can only imagine the emptyness her loss must have. 

I hope soon you will find comfort in the many memories you have of times you shared together. Hold Lucky extra tight tonight. And know I'm here if you need anything just call.

In friendship,
Ros


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks to everyone for your support. Shiloh's Mom Thank you!GSD Lover II I now can see where it was the sarcoma but I dont think i could do anything different. Daisy hated pills and was not a fan of the vets but was ok as an older dog. this was the first time coming home from work in 12 years without her happy bark.


----------



## Stosh

Friendship multiplies our joy and divides our grief- I hope we're helping


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Stosh said:


> Friendship multiplies our joy and divides our grief- I hope we're helping


you are.I have alot odf support from folks at work. I was always a "DOGNUT" so people understood today. You guys will understand next week.There in lies the difference.


----------



## cta

i was so sad to find this post...i'm very sorry for your loss. your daisy knew how much you loved her...please be easy on yourself. you have been a cheerleader for so many on this board, i hope that you can find some comfort in the words that people are leaving for you here. you deserve to remember that you were a wonderful influence in daisy's life just as she was a wonderful influence for your life and the life of your family. may your sweet girl RIP.


----------



## sheps4life

It's a heart breaker


I'm sure Lucky will be missing Daisy as much as you 


RIP Daisy


----------



## Debbieg

Very sorry...... Run free Daisy:hugs:


----------



## shilohsmom

Just checking in on you this morning as I thought of you while driving to work. It was so nice to talk to you last night. My thoughts and prayers remain with you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you everybody. Rosa Im trying to stay busy,hubby having a real hard time sleeping. Daisy was his girl. Lucky is not interested in playing ball and were just trying to get a routine. Again thanks to evrybody for your support . Daisy is looking down I know and saying "Chew on something mom it always helped me".


----------



## shilohsmom

Setting up a new routine can be hard with your surroundings seem so filled with loss. Take time, lots of deep breaths and do as many good things for yourself as you can right now. Daisy is right, sometimes you just have to eat. 

Hugs,


----------



## clearcreekranch

So sorry for your loss. Hugs from Texas.


----------



## hoplite6

I just wanted to take a moment and express my condolences to you and your family for your recent loss. I know first hand that no words can truly assuage the sense of pain and loss for you at this moment, but to me it's obvious that Daisy was truly loved and cherished, and that in return, she made the world a much better place for having been in it. Rest assured that she's somewhere right now, patiently waiting for the day your family can again be together...in both love and happiness. Again....so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shilohsmom

Just a quick check in to see how your doing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

shilohsmom said:


> Just a quick check in to see how your doing.


 Thanks.Im doing.I realize that we did what we needed to do and I was very lucky to have almost 13 years with my Daisy but I still think I hear her in the hall ,put food in both bowls and look to my left when we're eating. Tears are frequent and the Luck dog is going on VK with us to Babcock State Park ,we've rented a cabin.Neither hubby or I can leave him right now.I appreciate all the support.


----------



## Stosh

There aren't enough tears...


----------



## doggiedad

sorry for your loss.


----------



## lorihd

Big hugs!


----------



## chelle

I am so very, very sorry. Words just can't express. <<HUGS>>


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Guys.


----------



## elsie

:hug::hug::hug: :hug: I'm sending love + prayers to you all. Ask God for a glimpse of her, so you can see where she is. I was greatly comforted when He showed my Dylan, the morning after he went to heaven.


----------



## KSdogowner

I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. sweet Daisy.


----------



## arycrest

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've lost several to hemangiosarcoma and it's the same scenario ... you don't know they're even sick and then suddenly in a matter of hours you've lost them ... it's a terrible disease.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks everybody. Elsie thank you. I dont know if this counts but sometimes i just feel her and know she's looking. I swear I can see her on the deck Lucky to bark and play and he looks up there too.The big guy is having a tough time but we are getting through.


----------



## GSDLoverII

:hugs: 

:rip::rip::rip::rip:


----------



## elsie

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks everybody. Elsie thank you. I dont know if this counts but sometimes i just feel her and know she's looking. I swear I can see her on the deck Lucky to bark and play and he looks up there too.The big guy is having a tough time but we are getting through.


it counts :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Well I picked up Daisy's ashes. God I cant believe I'm typing this. I keep thinking that as Im laughing and telling Daisy stories that I can still believe she is coming back but I know its not true. The Lucky dog is still not back to himself but he has started to eat again.


----------



## Debbieg

elsie said:


> it counts :hug::hug::hug:



Yes it does count!


----------



## elsie

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Well I picked up Daisy's ashes. God I cant believe I'm typing this. I keep thinking that as Im laughing and telling Daisy stories that I can still believe she is coming back but I know its not true. The Lucky dog is still not back to himself but he has started to eat again.


:hug::hug::hug:

The day we went to pick up Dylan was worse for me then the day we took him. Even worse was reading his name on the little engraved plate that came with the box. It finalized that ending. But with the ending came a beginning. Cara came into my life almost immediately after Dylan went to heaven. She will always be God's mercy gift to my heart.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

elsie said:


> :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> The day we went to pick up Dylan was worse for me then the day we took him. Even worse was reading his name on the little engraved plate that came with the box. It finalized that ending. But with the ending came a beginning. Cara came into my life almost immediately after Dylan went to heaven. She will always be God's mercy gift to my heart.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:


Else this past Saturday was as bad as the day I lost her. Daisy's on the top of the armoire with her collar. I still pour two bowls often and tell Lucky to do good boys and good girls. We may be getting another girl but its a long process. Your reaction when Dylan came home sounds just like mine. Thank god for this board.You guys have been so helpful.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> you are.I have alot odf support from folks at work. I was always a "DOGNUT" so people understood today. You guys will understand next week.There in lies the difference.


Thank God for this board is right because the others just don't understand how deep the bond
is and how deeply we grieve.


----------



## elsie

GSDLoverII said:


> Thank God for this board is right because the others just don't understand how deep the bond
> is and how deeply we grieve.


No matter what the circumstance/situation/event, only those who have been there and done that know how it feels. Mom's can explain to me the agonizing pain of labor. Even if I were to hear their screams, I cannot relate because I've never had a (live) childbirth experience of my own. Same with people who don't have pets, or worse, those who have pets but don't have the same bond as we do, they cannot truly sympathize because they haven't experienced the heartache. So we that know, and have been comforted by others, need to reach out and support those who are grieving now because we know how. 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Every day I think of Daisy and Im beging to be able to tell the stories of when she was the devil spawn. On the other hand I ended up and tears this am cause Lucky in the am moves to her old bed and today for a brief moment i thought she was there. Here there are no expectations that I should be done . Or as my dad said when I told him Daisy was gone "So". My other relative questioned our decision to privately cremate. I don't talk to anyone now except a good dog person at work and you folks. I'm really in touch w/ the fact that Daisy from January 18 of 2000 to her last day was part of my life more then any other human being. Saw her daily ,lived with her shared all kinds of adventures and trials. The folks here have been kind and understanding. GSDLoverII and Elsie as well as every body who has posted or sent Pms. Thank you it helps.
Maggi and Lucky


----------



## LoveEcho

I just saw this... I'm so, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I'll bet Lucky feels her too... she'll always keep an eye on you all.


----------

